# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Yaşar Doğu

## ceydaaa

552531.jpg1913 yılında Samsunun Kavak ilçesine bağlı Karlı köyünde doğan Yaşar Doğu, I. Dünya Savaşı sırasında babasının ölmesi üzerine annesinin köyü olan Emirli'ye yerleşti. Bu köyde çok küçük yaşta güreşe başladı. Daha 15 yaşında iken yörenin en ünlü pehlivanları arasına girdi. Askere gidene kadar karakucak güreşi yaptı.
1936 yılında Ankara'da askerde iken, Güreş İhtisas Kulübü'ne girdi ve minder güreşine başladı. 1938 yılında askerliği bitince Ankara'ya yerleşti ve kulübü adına güreşmeye başladı. Burada o dönem milli takımın başında olan Finlandiyalı antrenör Onni Helinen ondaki güreş stilini ve gücünü görünce 1939 yılında Milli Takıma aldı. Aynı yıl Oslo'da yapılan Avrupa Şampiyonası'nda 66 kiloda güreşti ve yaptığı dört güreşin birinde yenildi ve ikinci oldu. Serbest stildeki tek yenilgisini sayı ile Estonyalı güreşci Toots'a karşı aldı. Oslo Turnuvası Yaşar Doğu'nun katılıp da şampiyon olmadığı tek serbest stil turnuvası oldu.
1940 yılında İstanbul Çemberlitaş'da yapılan Balkan Şampiyonası'nda üç tuşla 3 galibiyet aldı ve 66 kiloda şampiyon oldu. Araya II. Dünya Savaşı girmesiyle 1946'da Kahire ve İskenderiye'de yapılan iki milli karşılaşmada iki tuşla iki galibiyet daha kazandı. Yine o yıl Stokholm'de yapılan Avrupa Şampiyonası'nda 73 kilo ile 6 maça çıktı ve hepsini kazanarak ilk defa Avrupa Şampiyonu unvanını kazandı. Bir yıl sonra Prag'da yapılan Avrupa Grekoromen Şampiyonası'nda yine bütün rakiplerini yendi ve 73 kilonun şampiyonu oldu.
1948 Londra Olimpiyatları'na katıldı ve burada 5 rakibini de yenerek Olimpiyat Şampiyonu oldu.
1949 yılında Türk Milli Takımı ile bir Avrupa Turnesi'ne çıktı. İtalya, İsviçre, İsveç ve Finlandiya'yı kapsayan bu turnede 79 kiloda toplam 7 güreş yaptı ve hepsini kazandı. Aynı yıl Avrupa Güreş Şampiyonası İstanbul'da düzenlendi. Yaşar Doğu, 79 kiloda güreşti ve ilk üç rakibini tuşla, finalde ise İsveçli ünlü güreşçi Groemberg'i sayı ile yenerek şampiyon oldu.
1950 yılında bu defa Asya'da bir turneye çıktı. Bağdat, Basra ve Lahor'da yaptığı tüm güreşlerde rakiplerini tuşla yendi ve ününü Doğu'da da yaygınlaştırdı.
Yaşar Doğu, güreş hayatı boyunca bir kez Dünya Şampiyonası'na katılma şansını yakaladı. 1951 yılında 87 kiloda mindere çıkan Yaşar Doğu kısa boylu olduğu için bu kiloda güreşmesinin güç olmasına rağmen Finlandiyalı, İranlı, Alman ve İsveçli rakiplerini yenerek, ömrünün ilk ve son Dünya Şampiyonluğu'nu kazandı. 1951 yılında Helsinki'ye giden güreş milli takımının hepsi şampiyonluk ünvanıyla yurda dönmüştür. Bu takım Yaşar Doğu, Nurettin Zafer, Haydar Zafer, Nasuh Akar, Celal Atik, Ali Yücel, İbrahim Zengin ve Adil Candemir'den oluşmaktaydı.
Londra Olimpiyatları'ndan sonra kendisine ev armağan edildiği için Olimpiyat Komitesi'nce profesyonel ilan edilince, 1952 Helsinki Olimpiyatları'na katılamadı.
Güreşi bıraktıktan sonra Milli Takım'da antrenör oldu. 15 Aralık 1955 günü Milli Takım'la beraber İsveç'te bulunduğu sırada ağır bir kalp krizi geçirdi. Doktorların kesin dinlenme önerisine rağmen yurda döndükten sonra genç güreşciler yetiştirmeye devam etti.
8 Ocak 1961'de Ankara'da geçirdiği ikinci kalp krizi ile vefat etti. Kabri Ankara Cebeci Askeri Şehitliğindedir.
Türk güreşinin efsane isimlerinden biri olan Yaşar Doğu, ay yıldızlı mayo ile yaptığı 47 güreşin yalnızca birinde yenilmiş, galip geldiği 46 karşılaşmanının 33'ünü tuşla kazanmıştır. Kazandığı 46 karşılaşmanın normal süre toplamı 690 dakika olduğu halde, kısa sürede yaptığı tuşlar nedeniyle bu güreşler toplam 372 dakika 26 saniye sürmüştür.

----------

